# Myringotomy-Is This Correct.



## daniel

Is This Correct.

Bilateral Myringostomy With Insertion Of Pe Tubes.


69421.50
69433.50


Respectfully
Daniel, Cpc


----------



## coderguy1939

69436-50 should cover both myringotomy and the placement of tubes.


----------



## daniel

Thanks for the response.

Two questions.

I code for a family practice, but were starting to exapand and bring on Specialist. So with that said. My strenghth is in E/M coding. Any tips on building my skills on ENT procedures.Outside of seminar's. Can you give me any direction. 

Also, educate me on this. Why wouldn't you code the myringotomy CPT 69421 with the insertion of the PE tubes which is 69436. The code you suggested.
Is the CPT 69421 included on the CPT 69436.


Respecfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## amolson1325

Hi Daniel,

To answer your second question:

Yes, it is included in 69436.

Myringotomy is the incision of the tympanic membrane. Tympanostomy tubes are placed in the opening made by the incision. 

Here's a quote out of my coding book....

Coders may be confused by the terminology when the physician documents a "myringotomy for insertion of ventilating tubes." For coding purposes, this describes a tympanostomy (code 69433-69436).

I hope this helps you understand!


----------



## coderguy1939

What type of specialist is joining the practice?


----------



## daniel

*4 Are Coming On Board.*

Ortho, ENT, Podiatry, Uro.
These are the specialty.
Need to strengthen my skills in this area. Primarly dealing with outpatient surgeries. The realury office visits, and minor procedures are not a problem.


----------



## coderguy1939

If the surgeries are in an ASC setting, you'll probably want to review the Modifiers Approved for Ambulatory Surgery Center Hospital Outpatient Use in Appendix A of your CPT manual.  They differ from physician's modifiers.  A good software program might help, too.  There are several out there.  Orthopaedic Alert is a good monthly journal for keeping up with Ortho coding.  Becoming familiar with CCI and AMA edits and familiarizing yourself with your carrier contracts will ensure you apply the correct edits.  The American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons puts out the Complete Global Service Data for Ortho Surgery which you'll use if a carrier follows their guidelines for ortho surgery.  Attending local AAPC chapter meetings and networking can be very helpful, too.  Just some ideas off the top of my head.


----------

